# Best place to store propane tanks



## spiffydave (Mar 19, 2008)

I did a search on the forums, but still looking for a clear-cut answer.

I'm thinking of buying some of the 100 pound tanks available at Costco, but storage is still a question mark. The garage seems like a bad idea, but I don't have another good place to put them and just putting them outside seems like a bad idea.

Thoughts?


----------



## Tarheel (Jan 24, 2010)

Legally and insurance wise you can not store inside. Anything over 5 lbs capacity has to be outside. I store all my 100lb. tanks (24 Gallons) outside beside the shop. 

If you are worried about theft outside, you can always run a chain through them and lock up. Good luck on your endeavor, you will figure it out.


----------



## spiffydave (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks Tarheel. Do you cover with a tarp or something along those lines?


----------



## Terminus (Aug 23, 2005)

Propane is heavier then air, try to situate the tanks such that if they were to leak the propane goes away from ignition sources and basement windows or low spots where it could accumulate.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

Root Cellar?


----------



## Tarheel (Jan 24, 2010)

spiffydave said:


> Thanks Tarheel. Do you cover with a tarp or something along those lines?


Nope, just keep a good coat of paint on all my tanks. 100lbers., 20 lbers (grill tanks) and always use a light reflective paint (white,silver) so the tanks don't get to hot in the summer. I also keep the relief valves turned away from the building in case one reliefs.

In my younger years I worked in the propane industry for 15 years. I still think it's one of the best fuels available to us.


----------



## kirkmcquest (Oct 21, 2010)

I just bought two one hundred pounders. I keep them outside.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> just putting them outside seems like a bad idea


Keep a good coat of paint on them and they can sit outside 100 years with no ill effects


----------



## spiffydave (Mar 19, 2008)

Excellent. Thanks for the excellent advice.

Propane is just great stuff. Cooks, heats, and lights pretty efficiently and stores beautifully - unlike gas. Seems like the perfect prep item, just want to get more of it.

Thanks again.

Oh, would you suggest a different tank besides the Costco ones? 100 lb. might be a bit ugly to muscle around at times. I keep an eye out on Craigslist, but I see mostly older 20 pound tanks that will probably require an upgrade.


----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)

Alot of propane companies will let you have a big 500 gallon tank for free if you get their propane delivered when you need it......

If things go bad as in shtf, then picking those back up will be a low priority if even considered.....or buying a large one is about 200 or so at auctions......


I have 2 500 gallons ones and wish I had 5 more......


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Oh, would you suggest a different tank besides the Costco ones? 100 lb. might be a bit ugly to muscle around at times


I've seen 40 lb tanks that would be much easier to handle


----------



## Tarheel (Jan 24, 2010)

shawnlee said:


> Alot of propane companies will let you have a big 500 gallon tank for free if you get their propane delivered when you need it......
> 
> If things go bad as in shtf, then picking those back up will be a low priority if even considered.....or buying a large one is about 200 or so at auctions......
> 
> ...


Wish you got buy them that cheap around here !

Agree, you can't have to many LP tanks. I have 500 gallon underground, 100lbers, 20lbers etc. Always looking for more.


----------

